# Halloween Book Released



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Halloween: The Quintessential British Guide to Treats & Frights .... was released at the beginning of the month, the first book of its kind to be written and published in the UK.

For further details visit www.slaughteredpumpkin.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Looks pretty good!


----------

